# Cung cấp các loại biến điện áp trung thế ,biến dòng trung thế, tụ bù trung thế



## tramanh09 (20 Tháng chín 2021)

Công ty TNHH Thiết bị công nghiệp ANT Việt Nam chuyên cung cấp các loại biến điện áp trung thế, biến dòng trung thế,tụ điện, tụ bù trung thế… 3.3KV; 6.6 KV; 11KV; 24KV…( TU, TI trung thế ) trong nhà, ngoài trời sử dụng trong các nhà máy thuỷ điện, nhiệt điện, xi măng, thép.. đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của quý khách.

Sản phẩm được sản xuất theo model, kích thước, bản vẽ hoặc các yêu cầu cụ thể của khách hàng theo đúng tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật của nhà sản xuất.

Tất cả các sản phẩm có nguồn gốc xuất xứ chính hãng kèm theo CO, CQ khi giao hàng.

Sản phẩm được bảo hành theo tiêu chuẩn của nhà sản xuất.

Đồng thời với đội ngũ kỹ thuật tay nghề cao, công ty chúng tôi luôn sẵn sàng tư vấn và hỗ trợ kỹ thuật miễn phí 24/24h khi quý khách hàng có yêu cầu.

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi Mobile/ Zalo: 0817873598 - 0904592168 - 0982209282 – 0986475548 –0922304662 Email:thanhdungant@gmail.com ;   lannq.ant@gmail.com.


----------

